# Badlands 2200 Possible Trade



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought a brand new Badlands 2200 two years ago. I bought the large size 2200. Before I bought it I measured my torso several times based on Badlands website and purchased the large size based on those measurements. I think it's too big for me and would like to look into trading someone for a medium size 2200 in similar condition. Must also be the newer model. Mine has never hauled meat and is really in near new condition. Might be a long shot, but thought it might be worth a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Have you talked to their customer service reps? Badlands is really great at taking care of customers, I'm sure if you explained it they'd swap it for little to no cost.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

T-dubs-42 said:


> Have you talked to their customer service reps? Badlands is really great at taking care of customers, I'm sure if you explained it they'd swap it for little to no cost.


You were right. Badlands swapped it right out for me. Swung by their Sandy office and didn't have to pay to ship it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

